# Do you believe in God?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

It's not meant for a religious discussion, therefore I didnt post in the Spirituality part of the forum.

Just simple yes/no.

As I noticed when I started questioning this and existance my DP/DR really started. I believe there is a god, but not the human made Judge character, I believe it's a life force.
Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont believe in the god of any world religion

however, there may be some form of supreme life.

I believe that no one can decide if there is or isnt a god. No one has any proof, and thus it is all just useless speculation.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

n.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

no

i don't believe in god, but i'm not saying there isn't one. why believe in something that will never reveal itself to anyone in their existing consciousness? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I believe in god there has to be something that created this whole universe. I dont follow most of the religious crap that goes along with it though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Same here, I don't believe in a punisher or so to speak, I believe we get exactly what we ask for, whether negative or positive, we can only blame ourselves most of the time.

I look at it like this: all living things has a life force in it, just like a computer or television doesn't work without electricity.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

All of the logic we learned tells us something can not come from nothing. That is why alot of people draw the conclusion that there must have been a god to create us.

But then i must ask you the question, Who created god?

Basically somewhere along the way we either need to agree that something can be created from nothing, or that the universe was never created to begin with, and has always existed.

it's probly the biggest paradox of human thought


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

i think the universe and we have always existed and i think there is no end.... and i also believe in god... but god has always existed as well... figure that one out...


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

No there is no god. 
We are all forms of evolution. 
Everything is connected, we are not created by some kinda superman.

Religion causes a lot of trouble. People get blinded by there believe and that is not where it eventually was mend for. This is how most wars started in the early days. Religion is made for us to deal with death and other life problems. Saying to everything, there must be a reason. For some life would get to complicated and difficult when facing the real world. If this is a way of dealing with life, fine.

So for some it is an outcomming. If i take my own life for example. Maybe if I where religious i didn't get so scared of death when i thought i faced it and i would not have DP/DR. On the other hand, living up to some rules that some people came up with to richen them selfs and to have a good reason to lie, and following a out of date book.

Nah,

J.
Sorry if i offended anyone who is really religious. But i'am free to give my opinion. If you are religious, thats fine, i don't mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Do I believe in god?
Define God.
Is god the creator of everything?
It is an unanswerable question.
I will quote my 12 year old son "who created god"????????????
Well, who did?
I believe that we/everything are one.
Do the mathematics, you will see that the answer is always "1"
show me an equation that proves otherwise.
I believe in spirituality.
Human ego conjures up images of a god that resembles man, I laugh at that, and a white one at that. can't you see the naivety of that.
What if dogs were able to think on the same level as us, what would there god be, a man, of course not, maybe an owl.
We assume that everything is in our mold, Even people that believe in aliens say they have a some what human form. Do you know the odds of that being true HAHAHA.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Do I believe in god?
> Define God.
> Is god the creator of everything?
> It is an unanswerable question.
> ...


i couldn't agree more. 
We are all part of evolution. 
We are, the world is and the universe is.
And maybe we can't understand because we just can't. Its to complex or just to unlogical. Not something that is created by books and movies. Its just one big ticking clock.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

j. said:


> We are all part of evolution.
> We are, the world is and the universe is.


You know............... you know.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

To quote the Great Bill Hicks -



> Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves.


And no, i dont believe in god.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Do I believe in god?
> Define God.
> Is god the creator of everything?
> It is an unanswerable question.
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe in oness myself, but we're still individual in this Oness.
Complete ego death will leave you not taking care of yourself.
We're all concious, in the same conciousness.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm an agnostic, so it's neither a yes nor a no for me. I'm somewhat optimistic about such an existence though as I have experienced some odd, positive things in the past.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Short answer - no.



> Define God.
> Is god the creator of everything?
> It is an unanswerable question.
> I will quote my 12 year old son "who created god"????????????
> ...


You are an pantheist. Which is just sexed up atheism. It is for people who don't believe in a theistic or even deistic god, but cannot bare to let go of some semblence of 'spirituality'.

If people start evanelising on this thread, it will get moved to the spirituality forum.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

YEs, I believe in a god. More likea higher power. Believing there is a god or higher power or all mighty whatever you want to call her*, has helped me get better.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

We have no proof weather god exists or not. It is our choice to follow the signs. Some follow evolution other follow religions. The question "who created god" is childish and immature. If god exists, then he has no looks and doesnt share anything that is created, therefore that question is invalid.

I personally do believe in higher power because if there wasn't god and afterlife, our life is so sad. We live, create families, buy houses, cars etc..and then we die and leave all that behind. It is so sad. I feel happier when I believe in god and I have plenty of evidence. Sure there are some questionable things without good answers but overall I choose believing.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

medo said:


> The question "who created god" is childish and immature. If god exists, then he has no looks and doesnt share anything that is created, therefore that question is invalid.


How is this question "childish and immature"???? I do not follow your logic at all regarding how you "invalidated" that question.

I'm not exactly sure by what you mean that god doesn't share anything that is created. But if god does exist, then he does in fact share something with us. He shares the intrinsic quality of existance, which is what we are trying to explain in the place. Gets us right back to where we started.

The only reason anyone ever even thought that there might be a god was in an attempt to explain our existance. So the obvious follow up is, well then how can we explain god's existance?


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

We are God


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> medo said:
> 
> 
> > The question "who created god" is childish and immature. If god exists, then he has no looks and doesnt share anything that is created, therefore that question is invalid.
> ...


I believe god created existance and life and that he is above life and existance. Something that our brains cannot understand. Some people ask if god is all powerfull can he create another god? Without knowing what god is that question is invalid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe there once was a god... although they forsaken us... why else would we long for the need to belief in fault believes?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

chris51 said:


> YEs, I believe in a god. More likea higher power. Believing there is a god or higher power or all mighty whatever you want to call her*


i LOVED that you said her... just had to tell ya


----------



## IMSojourner (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe in a loving God who created all and who *does* communicate with his creatures! Read St. John of the Cross or St. Teresa, or St. Francis de Sales, or Meister Eckhart.

Peace,

Soj


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

Do i believe in god? No i don`t believe in god and i find it so incredible that so many people can put their entire lives into their own little beliefs about god and read a book which isn`t worth the paper it`s written on when it comes to truths and facts about god, however i do believe religion is a good thing in the right hands as it gives hope, it gives great rules to live by and morals to go by and to teach to others i guess it was the first form of law as well when these books were written like the bible etc it goes back to the early days wether that be in africa or wherever when the people worshipped the sun and the moon as god and believe it so much they would`ve laid their lives down for it, now science has proven all these things to be wrong and i guess human`s just NEED to believe in some cr*p to get by in life as it has always been the case but ask yourself... can all of these people be right? i mean they all believe their own sect so much so there can be only 1 true religion if thats true and of course we all know in the end none of them are right! lol


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that we/everything are one.
> ...


1 = On / 0 = Off ?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that we/everything are one.
> ...


Haha i was thinking the same thing. I was going to make the same post but didn't want to start an internet war. lol

This guy/girl has no idea what he/she is talking about. If you want to talk about math, i would love to. It is my specialty.I hate when people throw around math concepts that they know nothing about to try and prove some philosophical thing.

Have a look at this if you think our mathematical system always balances out... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach-Tarski_paradox

The paradox shows that if we use the standard ZFC axiom system...we can show that 1=2(well this would be a corrallary of the paradox anyway).

1=2 is obviously not true, so that equation would evaluate to 0, not 1. 0 being logical false and 1 being logical true.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Note: don't take this post too seriously as I'm pulling $#!+ out of my @$$.

I think the issue isn't as much about math concepts, but about language. It's all about defining different kinds of 1's. There are 1's of a lesser dimension and 1's of a greater dimension.

(lesser 1) + (lesser 1) = (lesser 2)
(lesser 2938653) + (lesser 73469086) = (lesser 76407739)

Now let's include all these numbers from the lesser dimension. We get the totality of that dimension known as infinity. Now that infinity is a greater 1. You can't ever get any higher than this 1 unless you go beyond this dimension.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I did especially after almost going to seminary and reading authors like CS Lewis, Ravi Zacharias, and Lee Strobel, who made very good arguments for Christianity. But ive always been a skeptic at heart and loathe most anything right wing, and this Dp thing is making it very hard for me to consider my old beliefs. Then again i sometimes think im going thru my own personal Job moment....who knows?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

obseeivebrandon said:


> Haha i was thinking the same thing. I was going to make the same post but didn't want to start an internet war. lol
> 
> This guy/girl has no idea what he/she is talking about. If you want to talk about math, i would love to. It is my specialty.I hate when people throw around math concepts that they know nothing about to try and prove some philosophical thing.
> 
> ...


LOL :lol: You totally missed the point of the post.
And I was hardly throwing around math concepts :lol: 
You just looked for one thing you could distract yourself from the point of the post. maybe you could check my post for any typo's as well :lol: 


> The paradox shows that if we use the standard ZFC axiom system...we can show that 1=2(well this would be a corrallary of the paradox anyway).


What the hell :lol: 
I was just saying that I feel we are all connected, there for we are all "1"


Tigersuit said:


> 1+1 = 2 ?


LOL :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

obsessivebrandon said:


> I *hate* when people throw around math concepts that they know nothing about to try and prove some philosophical thing.


This is a bit gay mate (I like gay people... "happy happy" :mrgreen: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> I was just saying that I feel we are all connected, there for we are all "1"


I believe we have the same conscious, yet the only thing that makes it different is the ?different? information stored within the person?s mind. If one 1 or 0 is different within the never ending code which is conscious; that makes a different person; a different ?ID?? a different personality:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ways to confuse me.

Number 1

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Aw.u.so.blonde < Bless


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm brunette right now so swivel.

Not for long though, I'm re-blonding soon so then your comment will stand.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> I'm brunette right now so swivel.
> 
> Not for long though, I'm re-blonding soon so then your comment will stand.
> 
> zbohem x


Which are you naturally? Are you wearing a mask at the moment? =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure what colour it really is. When I was a child I was white-blonde, but since then I've always dyed it. It used to be red, green, blue, purple, orange and pink, but mostly pink.

My true hair colour has not been seen for quite some time. I'm pretty sure it's a kind of mousey-blonde now though.

Is my hair colour important? Will you never speak to me again now?! hehe.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Well what colour is it in places you haven?t coloured before (or did you paint where the sun don?t shine too? =P)?

I?m also naturally muti-coloured; I?m black, brown and dark ginger? it?s a self effect of being the new messiah ?Shrugs?.

Well you can?t judge a book by it?s front cover, checking the back for the brief ID always helps =P.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

erm... well... we'll say mousey then   

Gosh

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Aw mousey!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha, that's so cute, awww.

zbohem x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> I'm not entirely sure what colour it really is. When I was a child I was white-blonde, but since then I've always dyed it. It used to be red, green, blue, purple, orange and pink, but mostly pink.


  PINK!! 
Mine's been pink now for a few years.
Right now it's just the tips though.

...
On topic... 
God likes pink haired girls. yup. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I like "feel styley" people as well... i'm all for "punk" (as long as it looks good and kinky *Cough*  )


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Layla, I told you that you were me! Ho-hum.

I miss my pinkness, stupid respectable jobs are naff.

zbohem x


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

[quote) We have no proof weather god exists or not[/quote]

That's true, and that is the only 'argument' for god/s 'existence.' "Ner ner na ner ner," they say, "you can't prove he doesn't exist". (And before anyone says it - I don't have to prove that god exists, because I'm not the one saying he exists. The burdon of proof is on the believers.)

Well, I could tear up a tissue. What a stunning, staggering piece of logic, almost dripping with condascention. We can't prove that Santa doesn't exist, or fairies, or anything come to that. That reminds me a quote by Douglas Adams:

"Isn't the garden beautiful enough that we have to believe there are fairies at the end."

Similarly - go out and take a look at the night sky on a dark night. The awesomeness of it all makes the god/s in scripture look like mean, ignorant, petty children.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

The sky scares me now, it's one of the most 'unreal' things to me.

Just thought I'd share, I know it has nothing to do with the topic.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Blonde and random... lol =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Blonde and random... lol =P


Not totally random, he did mention the sky...

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

[email protected]

I made a ill judgment... I have sinned =P

What'ch gonna do bout it?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm too much of a passifist, as you know.

Maybe I'll just cry about it instead 

zbohem x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Similarly - go out and take a look at the night sky on a dark night. The awesomeness of it all makes the god/s in scripture look like mean, ignorant, petty children.


According to the Hadiths (Mhmd PBUH  )God says you should:
"Clean your gums from food and brush your teeth"
"purification of one?s mouth, and an act that is pleasing to the Lord"
"When you go to bed perform ablutions as you do when you want to pray"

isn't that just like a concerned momma or pappa? 
(rather than a fussy child)
brush your teeth and take a bath before you go to bed now dear.

just saying. I'm catholic not muslim. :wink: 
The old testament/torah is pretty harsh. I think that has alot to do with it being the story of a kind of harsh group of folks living in a harsh world.

anyway why hasn't this been moved to the 'lets argue about religion' section?

siouxie, I think the sky is really unreal looking too. 
I like to think of it as a nice painting so it doesn't scare me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah... yeah... i'm quite the passifist offline myself... I'm just not interested in stess. *Gives Suz a tissue*.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

i have come to a place in my life where i feel like... who cares what someone believes as long as it makes them happy and maybe brings them peace... i like most people used to want people to believe what i believed, but i think people that do that are just insecure about what they believe in so they want to argue and convince others that there isnt or is a god... whichever way they prefer it... maybe everyone is partially right in what they believe and if we took a little from everyone we would have the perfect truth...

dont know im bored and very sick so im just thinking outloud.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

> According to the Koran God says you should:
> "Clean your gums from food and brush your teeth"
> "purification of one?s mouth, and an act that is pleasing to the Lord"
> "When you go to bed perform ablutions as you do when you want to pray"


I think these are hadiths not koran???


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

medo said:


> > According to the Koran God says you should:
> > "Clean your gums from food and brush your teeth"
> > "purification of one?s mouth, and an act that is pleasing to the Lord"
> > "When you go to bed perform ablutions as you do when you want to pray"
> ...


guess so...
those exact quotes might be yeah, I was thinking that too came back to edit but you caught my oops first 

they were from my notes... letsseenow *hauling out my koran*
see sura 4:43 and 5:6 for talk of bathing etc..
I think there's one about the teethbrushing I will edit if I find it :wink:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes you are right Layla. But the one about tooth cleaning I couldn't find. I know a hadith where prophet (saws) said" If it wasn't too much for my people I would order them to brush their teeth before each prayer"


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> anyway why hasn't this been moved to the 'lets argue about religion' section?


Because nobody has started bible-thumping or promoted using religion as a 'cure' for DR/DP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> > anyway why hasn't this been moved to the 'lets argue about religion' section?
> 
> 
> Because nobody has started bible-thumping or promoted using religion as a 'cure' for DR/DP.


"God is lord"...

Is that enough? heh. :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You just want 'Him' to blow you.

Shut up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, whats with that D.
Is there something you are not telling us 

Greg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's definately not a gay thing though. We've established that much.

Maybe 'God' would make a good dominatrix...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

"Self-Discipline" is what i'm lacking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe God sees a single person as a grain of sand? imagine; there?s less grains of sand on our planet?s beaches and in her oceans then there are stars in the sky? come to understand we as individuals mean ?nothing? to this so called ?Supreme Being? ? our far cry are never answered because the ?lord? has forsaken us.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

That was pretty deep Darren. I get your way of thinking, although I still struggle with concept of us having this one great 'maker' who is' up there' somewhere.

I'd quite like to have a belief though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I wish to believe in myself as I rise my hand I can see it?s detailed, warm, coloured, pulsating, mine and real? it belongs to me as do the rest of my bodily parts; I am real? I am ?true?? I ?exist?. Although the ?ground? I stay on? I can not say for sure ?It is real?? as it is part of something which is not ?me?; I?ve no connection with it.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I totally get you with that.

I'd love so much to reconnect with my surroundings, everything seems just that little bit false.

We're very much alike though I guess.


----------

